# Kayak fishing



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

I recently took the plunge and bought a kayak outfitted for fishing. My problem is that I have no real idea of where to take it out at to fish. I've only fished here in Florida from the shore or wading in the lagoon so my knowledge of fishing areas that are now accessible to me by kayak are quite limited... I live in Titusville (north Brevard County) so if anyone has any pointers to get me started in the area it would be greately appreciated. 

I've heard of some people catching sharks and poons out at Sebastian from kayaks... but I think I'll pass on having to pull an angry, toothy creature that weighs more than me onto my lap... snook might be more up my ally.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I saw several yakers putting in at Eddy Creek, which is across from Playalinda 8. I believe that puts you in Mosquito Lagoon.

Just watch out for the gators!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Here is a list of Routes in Florida and the link*

http://www.kayakguide.com/kaykRout.htm

I'm sure you can get a snook on one or more of these Places to Paddle.


1000 Islands, Cocoa Beach

Arbuckle Creek east of Avon Park

Blackwater Creek in the Seminole State Forest west of Sanford

Blue Cypress Lake at Middleton's Fish Camp west of Vero

Bulow Creek at Bulow Plantation Ruins State Park in Bunnell, northwest of Ormond Beach

Canaveral National Seashore Shipyard Island Canoe Trail, New Smyrna Beach

Citrus County Canoe Trail near Ozello, Homosassa Springs, and Crystal River to Chassahowitzka River

Crane Creek, Melbourne

Crystal River

Eau Gallie River from Ballard Park to Croton, Melbourne

Econlockhatchee River (Middle section) in Bithlo north of Chuluota, east of Orlando and west of Titusville

Econlockhatchee River (Upper section) in Bithlo north of Chuluota, east of Orlando and west of Titusville

Everglades at the Arthur R. Marshall Loxahatchee National Wildlife Refugee, west of Boynton Beach and Boca Raton

Everglades 9 Mile Pond near Flamingo

Everglades Florida Bay, Flamingo

Everglades Noble Hammock near Flamingo

Everglades West lake near Flamingo and Alligator Creek

Fisheating Creek, Palmdale, west of Lake Okeechobee

Fox Lake west of Titusville

Goat Creek

Haulover Canal connecting the Indian and Banana Rivers through Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge near Cocoa & Titusville

Hillsborough River, John B. Sargent Park near Tampa

Hillsborough River, Hillsborough River State Park Thonotosassa (near Tampa and Zephyrhills)

Juniper Springs, Ocala National Forest west of Ormond Beach and Daytona Beach

Lake Placid northwest of Lake Okeechobee and east of Arcadia FL

Loxahatchee River, Jonathan Dickinson State Park, Jupiter

Mullet Creek, Indian River Lagoon, south of Melbourne Beach and north of Sebastian Inlet

Oleta River in North Miami Beach, just south of Hallandale and Hollywood Beach

Orange Island from Riverbreeze Park, Oakhill on the Mosquito Lagoon west of the Canaveral National Seashore in New Smyrna Beach

Oslo Riverfront Conservation Area on the Indian River Lagoon at Crawford Notch, just south of Vero Beach

Patrick Air Force Base just north of Satellite Beach

Pelican Island, south of Riverview Park, Sebastian

Pine Island, on the west side of Merritt Island on the Indian River

Rainbow River, from KP Hole County Park to Dunnellon FL

Rainbow River, from KP Hole County Park to Rainbow State Park, Dunnellon FL

Rainbow River from Dunnellon FL to the Lake Rousseau boat ramp

Rock Springs Run, Apopka (Home of the 2001 USA Little League Champs) and Longwood, north of Orlando along Wekiva Springs State Park

Samsons Island, Satellite Beach just east of Melbourne and Merritt Island

Santa Fe River northwest of Gainesville, Alachua, and High Springs at River Rise State Park

Santa Fe River northwest of Gainesville and Alachua on Route 27 / 20 west of High Springs

St. Sebastian River, North Prong, Dale Wimbrow Park in Roseland, just north of Sebastian

St. Sebastian River, South Prong, Dale Wimbrow Park in Roseland, just north of Sebastian

Silver River in the Ocala National Forest east of Ocala

St. Johns River from Camp Holly on Route 192 to Lake Hell N Blazes through Sawgrass and Little Sawgrass Lakes

St. Johns River from Lake Washington to Route 192, Melbourne

St. Johns River from Lake Washington in Melbourne through Lake Winder in Viera to Lakes Poinsett & Florence in Cocoa

St. Johns River at Lone Cabbage Fish Camp on Route 520 west of Cocoa

St. Lucie River, White City Park

Turkey Creek, Palm Bay

Ulamay Wildlife Sanctuary on Merritt Island between Cocoa and Cocoa Beach

Wacissa River from the head Blue Spring to Goose Pasture, Wacissa

Wakulla River, Tallahassee

West Lake Park, Hollywood

Withlacoochee River from 12 miles east of Brooksville on State Route. 50 to Nobelton at State Route 476

Yankeetown to Barge Canal on the Gulf of Mexico, west of Dunellon

Good Yaking to Ya


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

I've had my share of big gators deciding to follow me while wading in the lagoon and I haven't gotten eaten yet... although I do give them a wide berth and/or leave if they are too fearless. At least in a kayak I can get out of their way faster. I actually looked up some info on gator attacks on humans and it turns out that it is rarer than shark attacks (or at least rarer for someone to make it out alive and tell someone about it lol). I'll bet lightening and the ubiquitous drowning danger is a bigger problem on a watercraft than anything else here in Florida though.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I have noticed most times the gators will swim away from humans unless you are near their nest or they are just interested in seeing what is going on. I believe more gator attacks are happening because we(people) are developing more land and taking away more marshes and that is how they end up in our backyard. Gator hunting is a great rush. I don't fear the gator I just respect it.


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks for the link Kozlow - I hadn't found that one yet and it's a good one. Can't wait for the kayak to get here so I can go exploring a bit.


----------

